# Worms ain't worth dying for.....



## Johny25 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok so I am heading river fishing tomorrow and decided to get me some big ol nightcrawlers. I cannot imagine paying for them since I have a plethora of them in the ground outside my house. So I watered the lawn real good before dark, waited for the sun to go down, strapped my head lamp to my head, got on my hand and knees and proceeded to catch me some worms . The worms were everywhere to my delight. Only problem was, I got into the zone. You know, lost in what I was doing. I had become a worming ninja, stalking my prey like a cat hunting a sparrow. I was so focused on the light in front of me and the worms that I had not realized I was halfway into the neighbors front yard. Well I don't know where you guys live but around here everybody has guns and they aren't afraid to pull them out. Out of nowhere I heard a loud "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN MY YARD!". I looked up and my neighbor had come around the corner of his garage with a shotgun :shock: . "hey its me Steve" I said. "who the hell is me!" he replied lol. My light was shining in his face now and he couldn't see me but I could see him. 

Long story short, I crapped in his yard :lol: No but in all seriousness after he figured out who I was and what I was doing we had one hell of a laugh. So from now on I plan on informing my neighbors before I low crawl across the yard with a headlight strapped on my head in the middle of the night. Worms ain't worth dying for [-o<


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 15, 2012)

That's good stuff right there.

I'd probably done the same thing your neighbor did :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a suggestion.... install an "Invisible Fence". And next time your a worming ninja,put on the collar. That way you'll be sure not to go into the neighbor's yard. It just may save your butt. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2012)

:LOL2:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 15, 2012)

Now this made me laugh........


----------



## nomowork (Sep 15, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> I had become a worming ninja.............



:lol: Did you run into any of the masked turtles?


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 15, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zum (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'd try plastic,next time


----------



## Johny25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well we caught tons of smallies with the worms  I actually use plastics 95% of the time but when river fishing from shore I always bring worms, never know when your gonna get a stray channel cat or trout with a real worm.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 16, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> I have a suggestion.... install an "Invisible Fence". And next time your a worming ninja,put on the collar. That way you'll be sure not to go into the neighbor's yard. It just may save your butt. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



This thread is awesome


----------



## Johny25 (Sep 16, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> I have a suggestion.... install an "Invisible Fence". And next time your a worming ninja,put on the collar. That way you'll be sure not to go into the neighbor's yard. It just may save your butt. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



Great comment lol, I bet my wife would love to watch that :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 19, 2012)

:LOL2: funny stuff


----------



## fender66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great laugh! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 19, 2012)

Man, this is hilarious! I can picture the whole thing.

Thank goodness your neighbor isn't one of those shoot-first-ask-questions-later kind of guys! :roflmao:


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 19, 2012)

me and a cousin were almost arrested hunting worms one night. who would have thought you couldnt go to your towns baseball field at night.


----------



## MOE (Sep 19, 2012)

good stuff!!!


----------

